# Song lyrics that mean something to you



## phinz (Oct 7, 2007)

This is an interesting thread on another forum I frequent, so I thought I'd try it over here. Post some of your favorite/most meaningful lyrics. A song that speaks to you. You can tell us why, or you can leave it up to our individual interpretations.

I'll start out. When I got on the plane in Ft. Lauderdale after leaving my father-in-law, my mother-in-law and my wife at the hospital in West Palm Beach, I knew that was the last time I would see him alive, though I wouldn't call what he had when I left "living." 

I miss him every day. This song is the first thing I listened to on the plane as we climbed to cruising altitude. I wrote in my journal and contemplated my relationship with my own father. This song reminds me of Fred (my father-in-law) but it speaks of my relationship with my father.

*U2


Sometimes You Can't Make It On Your Own


* 

    Tough, you think you've got the stuff
You're telling me and anyone
You're hard enough

You don't have to put up a fight
You don't have to always be right
Let me take some of the punches
For you tonight

Listen to me now
I need to let you know
You don't have to go it alone

And it's you when I look in the mirror
And it's you when I don't pick up the phone
Sometimes you can't make it on your own

We fight all the time
You and I...that's alright
We're the same soul
I don't need...I don't need to hear you say
That if we weren't so alike
You'd like me a whole lot more

Listen to me now
I need to let you know
You don't have to go it alone

And it's you when I look in the mirror
And it's you when I don't pick up the phone
Sometimes you can't make it on your own

I know that we don't talk
I'm sick of it all
Can - you - hear - me - when - I -
Sing, you're the reason I sing
You're the reason why the opera is in me...

Where are we now?
I've got to let you know
A house still doesn't make a home
Don't leave me here alone...

And it's you when I look in the mirror
And it's you that makes it hard to let go
Sometimes you can't make it on your own
Sometimes you can't make it
The best you can do is to fake it
Sometimes you can't make it on your own


----------



## auntdot (Oct 7, 2007)

God Bless America.  I can never hear that song without a tear coming to my eye.


----------



## middie (Oct 7, 2007)

Believe by Savatage.

Main Street by Bob Segar.

Lips of An Angel by Hinder.

Man On The Corner by Phil Collins. 

Then again you can play almost anything by Phil Collins as a solo artist or with Genesis and it'll have meaning for the simple fact of my dad loving him as much as I do if not more.

There's more. ALOT more but these are what come to mind right now.


----------



## texasgirl (Oct 7, 2007)

The Dance-Garth Brooks.
My sisters and I heard this song for the first time when we were coming home to take showers after being with my mom at the hospital for a few days. We were pretty quiet, so, we were able to really listen to the words and we all started crying. That day the doctor told us that she had a couple of days left. Sure enough, she left us 2 days later. We played the song at her services and now everytime we hear it, it seems like something is going on and she is just saying, Hey, I'm here and I'm with you" My sister heard it on the way to my mammaw's to tell her about my niece having cancer. She said that it made her relax enough to tell her.
At first, that song was really hard to listen to. Now, like I said, it's like she's saying hello to us.


----------



## LEFSElover (Oct 7, 2007)

Jimmy Buffet ... A pirate looks at 40

Il Divo ... Mama

Jimmy Buffet ... Come Monday

Barry Manilow ... Ships

Garth Brooks ... The dance

Garth Brooks ... Unanswered prayer

I'll stop there


----------



## phinz (Oct 7, 2007)

texasgirl said:


> The Dance-Garth Brooks.



The first race after Davey Allison died from injuries suffered in a helicopter crash at Talladega, when his uncle Donny did the last lap in the 28 car, this was the song that played on the TV. A few years later I had the pleasure of getting to know his widow Liz and the kids, Robbie and Christa, while at a dude ranch in Colorado owned by our former family physician. I told Robbie during a discussion on a hay ride in which Robbie brought up who his dad was that Davey was my favorite driver and that NASCAR had lost its lustre after he was gone. I told all three of them that I couldn't listen to The Dance without thinking of Davey and shedding a tear. What a beautiful, poignant song. Thank you, TG.

*The Dance*
*Garth Brooks*

Looking back on the memory of 
The dance we shared 'neath the stars above 
For a moment all the world was right 
How could I have known that you'd ever say goodbye 

And now I'm glad I didn't know 
The way it all would end
The way it all would go 

Our lives are better left to chance 
I could have missed the pain 
But I'd have had to miss the dance 

Holding you, I held everything 
For a moment wasn't I a king 
But if I'd only known how the king would fall 
Hey, who's to say? You know I might have changed it all 

And now I'm glad I didn't know 
The way it all would end
The way it all would go 

Our lives are better left to chance 
I could have missed the pain 
But I'd have had to miss the dance 

Yes my life, it's better left to chance 
I could have missed the pain 
But I'd have had to miss the dance


----------



## qmax (Oct 7, 2007)

I'm in love with Emma Peel
Smooth as ivory, hard as steel.
Wanna know the way she feels.
Wanna touch her.


She appears upon the screen,
She's a two-dimensional dream.
Is she really what she seems?
Am I crazy?


The house is empty,
My girlfriend left me.
I don't go out
I've got no friends.

But I've got a TV,
Emma, you move me.
I feel good till the rerun ends.
Till the rerun ends.







The reception's crystal clear
I can feel she's really here
And I whisper in her ear,
"Lord, I love you."


Emma, I'll be your Steed,
I'll be all you'll ever need.
If I cry and if I plead
Will it help me?


The house is empty,
My girlfriend left me.
I don't go out
I've got no friends.

But I've got a TV,
Emma, you move me.
I feel good till the rerun ends.
Till the rerun ends.


----------



## Katie H (Oct 7, 2007)

Our wedding song and part of our wedding vows. It's the story of Buck and me:

EVERGREEN (From "A Star is Born" with Barbra Streisand  and Chris Christofferson)

Love soft as an easy chair
Love fresh as the morning air
One love that is shared by two
I have found with you.

Like a rose under the April snow
I was always certain love would grow
Love ageless and evergreen
Seldom seen by two.

You and I will make each night a first
Every day a beginning
Spirits rise and their dance is unrehearsed
They warm and excite us, cause we have the brightest love.

Two lives that shine as one
Morning glory and midnight sun
Time we've learned to sail above
Time won't change the meaning of one love
Ageless and ever evergreen.


----------



## texasgirl (Oct 7, 2007)

It is a beautiful song, isn't it?



phinz said:


> The first race after Davey Allison died from injuries suffered in a helicopter crash at Talladed, when his uncle Donny did the last lap in the 28 car, this was the song that played on the TV. A few years later I had the pleasure of getting to know his widow Liz and the kids, Robbie and Christa, while at a dude ranch in Colorado owned by our former family physician. I told Robbie during a discussion on a hay ride in which Robbie brought up who his dad was that Davey was my favorite driver and that NASCAR had lost its lustre after he was gone. I told all three of them that I couldn't listen to The Dance without thinking of Davey and shedding a tear. What a beautiful, poignant song. Thank you, TG.
> 
> *The Dance*
> *Garth Brooks*
> ...


----------



## keltin (Oct 7, 2007)

Bon Jovi!!!

*"Have A Nice Day"

*Why, you wanna tell me how to live my life?
Who, are you to tell me if it's black or white?
Mama, can you hear me? Try to understand.
Is innocence the difference between a boy and a man.
My daddy lived the lie, it's just the price that he paid.
Sacrificed his life, just slavin' away.

Ohhh, if there's one thing I hang onto,
That gets me through the night.
I ain't gonna do what I don't want to,
I'm gonna live my life.
Shining like a diamond, rolling with the dice,
Standing on the ledge, I show the wind how to fly.
When the world gets in my face,
I say, Have A Nice Day.
Have A Nice Day

Take a look around you; nothing's what it seems
We're living in the broken home of hopes and dreams,
Let me be the first to shake a helping hand.
Anybody brave enough to take a stand,
I've knocked on every door, on every dead end street,
Looking for forgiveness,
what's left to believe?

Ohhh, if there's one thing I hang onto,
That gets me through the night.
I ain't gonna do what I don't want to,
I'm gonna live my life.
Shining like a diamond, rolling with the dice,
Standing on the ledge, I show the wind how to fly.
When the world gets in my face,
I say, Have A Nice Day.
Have A Nice Day.

_[Guitar Solo]_

Ohhh, if there's one thing I hang onto,
That gets me through the night.
I ain't gonna do what I don't want to,
I'm gonna live my life.
Shining like a diamond, rolling with the dice,
Standing on the ledge, I show the wind how to fly.
When the world gets in my face,
I say, Have A Nice Day.
Have A Nice Day.
Have A Nice Day.
Have A Nice Day.
Have A Nice Day.

When The world keeps trying, to drag me down,
I've gotta raise my hands, gonna stand my ground.
Well I say, Have A Nice Day.
Have A Nice Day
Have A Nice Day


----------



## TATTRAT (Oct 8, 2007)

Minor Threat: Sometimes Good Guys Don't Wear White

 I'm a poor boy born in a rut
Some say my manners aint the best
Some of my friends made a whole lot of trouble
And some towns are better than the rest

But tell your momma and your papa
Sometimes good guys dont wear white

Everyday I work hard
At night I spend restless time
Those rich kids and all their lazy money
They can't hold a candle to mine

So tell your momma and your papa
Sometimes good guys dont wear white

Good guys, bad guys
Which is which?
The white collar worker
Or the digger of the ditch?
Man, who's to say who's the better man?
I'm doin the very best I can
Best I can

You thought I had a dirty mind
All those messed up chicks
Of the changing times
Love-filled and easy livin
Can't come close
To the love that I've given

So tell your momma and your papa
Sometimes good guys dont wear white
They don't wear white
They don't wear white
They don't wear white
They don't wear white


----------



## krichardson (Oct 8, 2007)

U2 sometimes you can't make it on your own!!!!!!!!!!
My ex-boyfriend/ current roommate, plays and sings this one for me and it means sooo much. Every time I hear it I think of him and know I am loved by him, and he loves me too!


----------



## NAchef (Oct 8, 2007)

Kinda hard, mostly events in my life have made it so songs will really speak to me.

The last one (quite a while ago) was probably Don Mclean, Castles in the Air


----------



## phinz (Nov 21, 2007)

*Linkin Park *

*Hands Held High*


Turn my mic up louder I got to say somethin'.
Lightweights step it aside when we come in
Feel it in your chest, the syllables get pumpin
People on the street they panic and start running.

Words on loose leaf sheet complete coming.
I jump in my mind and summon the rhyme i'm dumping.
Healing the blind I promise to let the sun in
Sick of the dark ways we march to the drum and

Jump when they tell us that they wanna to see jumping.
**** that, I wanna see some fists pumping.
risk something, take back what's yours
say something that you know they might attack you for

cause I'm sick of being treated like I have before
like it's stupid standing for what I'm standing for.
Like this war's really just a different brand of war.
Like it doesn't cater to rich and abandon poor.

Like they understand you in the back of the jet, when you
can't put gas in your tank, and these ****ers are
laughing their way to the bank and cashing the check
asking you to have compassion, AND have SOME respect

for a leader so nervous in an obvious way
Stuttering and mumbling for nightly news to replay
and the rest of the world watching at the end of the day
in the living room laughing like "what did he say?"

Amen, Amen, Amen, Amen, Amen

In my living room watching but I am not laughing, 
Cause when it gets tense I know what might happen
The world is cold, the bold men take action
have to react or get blown into fractions.

Ten years old, it's something to see, 
another kid my age drug under a jeep,
taken and bound, and found later under a tree,
I wonder if he had thought the next one could be me.

Do you see, the soldiers, they're out today 
they Brush the dust from bulletproof vests away.
It's ironic, at times like this you pray,
but a bomb blew the mosque up yesterday.

There's bombs on the buses, bikes, roads,
inside your market,your shops, your clothes,
My dad, He's got a lot of fear I know
but enough pride inside not to let that show.

My brother had a book he would hold with pride
A little red cover with a broken spine.
On the back, he hand wrote a quote inside:
"when the rich wage war, it's the poor who die"

Meanwhile, the leader just talks away
Stuttering and mumbling for nightly news to replay
and the rest of the world watching at the end of the day
both scared and angry like "what did he say?"

Amen, Amen, Amen, Amen, Amen.

With hands held high into a sky so blue
as the ocean opens up to swallow you.

With hands held high into a sky so blue
as the ocean opens up to swallow you.

With hands held high into a sky so blue
as the ocean opens up to swallow you.

With hands held high into a sky so blue
as the ocean opens up to swallow you.

With hands held high into a sky so blue
as the ocean opens up to swallow you.

With hands held high into a sky so blue
as the ocean opens up to swallow you.


----------



## The Z (Nov 21, 2007)

I know most of you have never heard of these guys, but I had a nostalgic moment yesterday and found the video for this on YouTube.

Cold Chisel: "Flame Trees"

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1]Kids out driving Saturday afternoon pass me by
 	I'm just savouring familiar sights
 	We share some history, this town and I
 	And I can't stop that long forgotten feeling of her
 	Try to book a room to stay tonight

 	Number one is to find some friends to say "You're doing well
 	After all this time you boys look just the same"
 	Number two is the happy hour at one of two hotels
 	Settle in to play "Do you remember so and so?"
 	Number three is never say her name

 	Oh the flame trees will blind the weary driver
 	And there's nothing else could set fire to this town
 	There's no change, there's no pace
 	Everything within its place
 	Just makes it harder to believe that she won't be around

 	But Ah! Who needs that sentimental bollsh!t, anyway
 	Takes more than just a memory to make me cry
 	I'm happy just to sit here round a table with old friends
 	And see which one of us can tell the biggest lies

 	There's a girl falling in love near where the pianola stands
 	With her young local factory out-of-worker, holding hands
 	And I'm wondering if he'll go or if he'll stay

 	Do you remember, nothing stopped us on the field
 	In our day

 	Oh the flame trees will blind the weary driver
 	And there's nothing else could set fire to this town
 	There's no change, there's no pace
 	Everything within its place
 	Just makes it harder to believe that she won't be around

 	Oh the flame trees will blind the weary driver
 	And there's nothing else could set fire to this town
 	There's no change, there's no pace
 	Everything within its place
 	Just makes it harder to believe that she won't be around[/SIZE][/FONT]


Okay... I'll save you the trouble


----------



## expatgirl (Nov 24, 2007)

Phil  Collin's "One More Night" will always be permanently etched into such a sad memory.  One of the newbies that my husband worked with had recently married. Young, vibrant, nice couple.........up and going places engineer & architecture graduate wife.  They had gone target practice the day before and the wife had picked up the gun to put it away when it went off and struck Todd in the back killing him within minutes of getting his bike ready for a mileathon.  How can this be?  The song playing at the time was Phil Collin's "One More Night" and to this day when I hear it I immediately think of Todd and Brenda.


----------



## Bilby (Nov 24, 2007)

The Z said:


> I know most of you have never heard of these guys, but I had a nostalgic moment yesterday and found the video for this on YouTube.
> 
> Cold Chisel: "Flame Trees"
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for posting that link. I've never seen the video before. Got their songs just not seen most of their videos.  Most of what they do holds meaning when you listen to their lyrics.


----------



## Bilby (Nov 24, 2007)

*True Blue by John Williamson*

TRUE BLUE 21st Anniversary - Lyrics by John Williamson

He is playing a concert on the tv at the moment which is why I thought of this song.  Some (all?) of you might be familiar with this song as it was played at Steve Irwin's memorial service but that isn't why I suggest this song.  Perth recently lost three media identities in a very short time. This song was used for both of the two men. It was just very touching the way people kept on phoning up the radio and asking for this song for both men.

I surprised myself thinking of this song but it always makes me sad now when I hear it. Anticipating he will finish the concert with it.


----------



## GB (Nov 24, 2007)

Box of Rain

Look out of any window, any morning, any evening, any day.
Maybe the sun is shining, birds are singing,
No rain is falling from a heavy sky.
What do you want me to do, to do for you to see you through?
For this is all a dream we dreamed one afternoon, long ago.

Walk out of any doorway, feel your way, feel your way like the day before.
Maybe you'll find direction,
Around some corner where it's been waiting to meet you.
What do you want me to do, to watch for you while you are sleeping?
The please don't be surprised when you find me dreaming too.

Look into any eyes you find by you, you can see clear to another day,
Maybe been seen before, through other eyes on other days while going home.
What do you want me to do, to do for you to see you through?
It's all a dream we dreamed one afternoon, long ago.

Walk into splintered sunlight,
Inch your way through dead dreams to another land.
Maybe you're tired and broken,
Your tongue is twisted with words half spoken and thoughts unclear

What do you want me to do, to do for you to see you through?
A box of rain will ease the pain, and love will see you through.

Just a box of rain, wind and water,
Sun and shower, wind and rain,
In and out the window like a moth before a flame.

And it's just a box of rain, I don't know who put it there,
Believe it if you need it, or leave it if you dare.

And it's just a box of rain, or a ribbon for tour hair;
Such a long long time to be gone, and a short time to be there.


----------



## GB (Nov 24, 2007)

Eyes Of The World

Right outside this lazy summer home
you ain't got time to call your soul a critic no.
Right outside the lazy gate of winter's summer home,
wond'rin' where the nut-thatch winters,
wings a mile long just carried the bird away.

Wake up to find out that you are the eyes of the world,
the heart has it's beaches, it's homeland and thoughts of it's own.
Wake now, discover that you are the song that the mornin' brings,
But the heart has it's seasons, it's evenin's and songs of it's own.

There comes a redeemer, and he slowly too fades away,
And there follows his wagon behind him that's loaded with clay.
And the seeds that were silent all burst into bloom, and decay,
and night comes so quiet, it's close on the heels of the day.

Wake up to find out that you are the eyes of the world,
the heart has it's beaches, it's homeland and thoughts of it's own.
Wake now, discover that you are the song that the mornin' brings,
But the heart has it's seasons, it's evenin's and songs of it's own.

Sometimes we live no particular way but our own,
And sometimes we visit your country and live in your home,
sometimes we ride on your horses, sometimes we walk alone,
sometimes the songs that we hear are just songs of our own.

Wake up to find out that you are the eyes of the world,
the heart has it's beaches, it's homeland and thoughts of it's own.
Wake now, discover that you are the song that the mornin' brings,
But the heart has it's seasons, it's evenin's and songs of it's own.


----------



## GB (Nov 24, 2007)

He's Gone

Rat in a drain ditch, caught on a limb, you know better but I know him.
Like I told you, what I said, Steal your face right off your head.

Now he's gone, now he's gone, Lord he's gone, he's gone.
Like a steam locomotive, rollin' down the track
He's gone, gone, nothin's gonna bring him back...He's gone.

Nine mile skid on a ten mile ride, hot as a pistol but cool inside.
Cat on a tin roof, dogs in a pile,
Nothin' left to do but smile, smile, smile!!!!

Now he's gone, now he's gone Lord he's gone, he's gone.
Like a steam locomotive, rollin' down the track
He's gone, gone, nothin's gonna bring him back...He's gone.

Goin' where the wind don't blow so strange,
Maybe off on some high cold mountain chain.
Lost one round but the price wasn't anything,
A knife in the back and more of the same.

Same old, rat in a drain ditch, caught on a limb,
You know better but I know him.
Like I told you, what I said,
Steal your face right off your head.

Now he's gone, now he's gone Lord he's gone, he's gone.
Like a steam locomotive, rollin' down the track
He's gone, gone, nothin's gonna bring him back...He's gone.

Ooh, nothin's gonna bring him back.


----------



## GB (Nov 24, 2007)

Looks Like Rain

Awoke today, felt your side of the bed;
The covers were still warm where you been layin'.
You were gone, oh gone, my heart was filled with dread;
You might not be sleeping here again.
But it's alright cause I love you, and that's not going to change.
Run me around and make me hurt again and again.
But I'll still sing you love songs, written in the letters of your name.
The rain is gonna come, oh it surely looks like rain

Did you ever waken to the sound of street cats making love?
You guess from the cries you were listening to a fight.
Well you know, oh know, haste is the last thing they're thinking of.
You know they're only tryin' to make it thru the night.

I only want to hold you, I don't want to tie you down
Or fit you in the lines I might've drawn.
It's just that I, oh I, have gotten used to havin' you around.
The landscape would be empty, if you were gone;
But it's alright cause I love you, and that's not going to change.
Run me around and make me hurt again and again.
But I'll still sing you love songs, written in the letter of your name.
The rain is gonna come, oh it surely looks like rain.


----------



## GB (Nov 24, 2007)

RIFT
Last night, in the moments my thoughts were adrift
And coasting a terrace, approaching a rift
Through which I could spy several glimpses beneath
Of the darkness the light from above could not reach
I spied wings of reason, herself taking flight
And upon yonder precipice saw her alight
And glared back at me one last look of dismay
As if she were the last one she thought I'd betray

So much better I said to myself
And drawing quite close to the top of the shelf
I struggled with destiny upon the ledge
And gasped when defeated he slipped off the edge
And silence contagious in moments like these
Consumed me and strengthened my will to appease
The passion that sparked me one terrible night
And shocked and persuaded my soul to ignite

So much better I said to myself
And drawing quite close to the top of the shelf
I struggled with destiny upon the ledge
And gasped when defeated he slipped off the edge

And silence contagious in moments like these
Consume me and strengthen my will to appease

The passion that sparked me one terrible night


----------



## GB (Nov 24, 2007)

MAZE
The overhead view is of me in a maze
And you see what I'm hunting a few steps away
And I take a wrong turn and I'm on the wrong path
And the people all watching enjoy a good laugh

Embarrassed with failure, I try to reverse
The course that my tread had already traversed
So doing the trauma engulfing my dream
Invaded through what was an unguarded seam
The torrent of helplessness swept me away
To the cavern of shame and the hall of dismay
Inside me a voice was repeating this phrase:
"You've lost it, you'll never get out of this maze"


----------



## GB (Nov 24, 2007)

IT'S ICE
I press on the elastic sheet, I'm breathing through a slice
'Are they worms or are the serpents?' bubbles through the ice
The source was quite invisible, the ever-present voice
While skating, both legs tracing different shapes, I made my choice

Mimicking the image in whose radiance I bask
I'm tied to him, or him to me, depending who you ask
None the less reluctantly reflections tumble in
I slide with all the other on the wrong side of the skin

He's fallen on the ice, it cracks
Will he plunge in and join me here?
He meets my eyes, to my surprise
He laughs in full light of my frown
My double wants to pull me down

Slipping on the friction slide, my skin peels to the bone
The flesh I leave behind, is something that is not my own
I beg my mirror image for a moment with my soul
He's leaning back, time to attack, to see who's in control

And every move I make he's got a hand up just in time
He's throwing several punches, and he's blocking most of mine
Defeated now I sulk and squirm above the frozen heights
Waiting, calculating till he ventures onto the ice.


----------



## GB (Nov 24, 2007)

Sleep

I can't describe the feeling when
I'm in my bed asleep and then
I wake up with a vision blurred
And all my efforts are deterred
To reconstruct this image lost

There're certain things my mind won't do
And even though they're very few
The image glistens like a gem
Repairing is not one of them

So I'm awake though in my mind
The image that so unrefined
Is calling to me from the deep
Tempting me to fall asleep


----------



## GB (Nov 24, 2007)

Driver

I'll tell you about the driver who lives inside my head
Starts me up and stops me and puts me into bed
He opens up my mouth when it's time for me to talk
And fires up my legs when he wants me to walk

Keeps my eyes open for most of the day
Adds to my memories the things that people say
When he makes decisions I don't have to wait
But sometimes it seems that he's got too much on his plate

Like this morning when I woke up and he dressed me in this shirt
That looks a little ragged where he dragged me through the dirt
I'm moving through this life and I'm thinking about the next
And hoping when I get there I'll be better dressed


----------



## simplicity (Nov 24, 2007)

R.E.M.  I had a good friend who was bi-polar.  He died when he was only 38. This was his favorite song.

When the day is long and the night, the night is yours alone,
When you're sure you've had enough of this life, well hang on
Don't let yourself go, 'cause everybody cries and everybody hurts sometimes

Sometimes everything is wrong. Now it's time to sing along
When your day is night alone, (hold on, hold on)
If you feel like letting go, (hold on)
When you think you've had too much of this life, well hang on

'Cause everybody hurts. Take comfort in your friends
Everybody hurts. Don't throw your hand. Oh, no. Don't throw your hand
If you feel like you're alone, no, no, no, you are not alone

If you're on your own in this life, the days and nights are long,
When you think you've had too much of this life to hang on

Well, everybody hurts sometimes,
Everybody cries. And everybody hurts sometimes
And everybody hurts sometimes. So, hold on, hold on
Hold on, hold on, hold on, hold on, hold on, hold on
Everybody hurts. You are not alone


----------



## Callisto in NC (Nov 24, 2007)

phinz said:


> The first race after Davey Allison died from injuries suffered in a helicopter crash at Talladega, when his uncle Donny did the last lap in the 28 car, this was the song that played on the TV. A few years later I had the pleasure of getting to know his widow Liz and the kids, Robbie and Christa, while at a dude ranch in Colorado owned by our former family physician. I told Robbie during a discussion on a hay ride in which Robbie brought up who his dad was that Davey was my favorite driver and that NASCAR had lost its lustre after he was gone. I told all three of them that I couldn't listen to The Dance without thinking of Davey and shedding a tear. What a beautiful, poignant song. Thank you, TG.
> 
> *The Dance*
> *Garth Brooks*
> ...


NASCAR legend Dale Earnhardt and John F. Kennedy Jr. I think of both when I hear that song.  

There's a techno pop version that was made that just made me ill.  That song should not be techno pop.  

"Stay" by Sugarland and "So Small" right now are the two that mean a lot to me.


----------



## GB (Nov 24, 2007)

This one gives me chills every time. I was not alive for this, but this song makes me feel like I was there.

Family Snapshot - Peter Gabriel

The streets are lined with camera crews
Everywhere he goes is news
Today is different
Today is not the same
Today I make the action
Take snapshot into the light, snapshot into the light
Im shooting into the light

Four miles down the cavalcade moves on
Driving into the sun
If I worked it out right
They wont see me or the gun

Two miles to go, theyre clearing the road
The cheering has really begun
Ive got my radio
I can hear whats going on

Ive been waiting for this
I have been waiting for this
All you people in tv land
I will wake up your empty shells
Peak-time viewing blown in a flash
As I burn into your memory cells
cos Im alive

Theyre coming round the corner with the bikers at the front
Im wiping the sweat from my eyes
-its a matter of time
-its a matter of will
And the governors car is not far behind
Hes not the one Ive got in mind
cos there he is-the man of the hour, standing in the limousine
I dont really hate you
-i dont care what you do
We were made for each other
-me and you
I want to be somebody
-you were like that too
If you dont get given you learn to take
And I will take you.

Holding my breath
Release the catch
And I let the bullet fly

All turned quiet-i have been here before
Lonely boy hiding behind the front door
Friends have all gone home
Theres my toy gun on the floor
Come back mum and dad
Youre growing apart
You know that Im growing up sad
I need some attention
I shoot into the light


----------



## luckytrim (Nov 25, 2007)

My two favorite song lines- wish i'd written them


"don't you know thattrue love asks for nothing"- Stevie wonder

"Wish I didn't know now what I didn't know then"- Bob Seger


----------



## phinz (Dec 6, 2007)

*"Let Your Troubles Roll By"

*Love endures, it clings away
When asked to leave, it begs to stay
Like the perfect song, at imperfect times
It's the way the chords struck with the rhymes
So let your troubles roll by...

He knows he can help himself
He can tell by a look at the books on his shelf

And someone, somewhere loses her son
Before her own sunset is said and done

And she dreams of sunflowers bent-over
Frozen in snow, and thinks 'Colorado.. ?'
But then plays her life back in slow motion 
To keep in touch with that raw emotion
In the night, crushed empty can
Olive Oyle is waiting for her man
To come in from the fight
That will change their life
'For good this time...'

When all of your tears dry, let your troubles roll by

Like New Year's Eve, tonight's underway
But tomorrow you'll wake up afraid of the day
'Cause underneath the scars of your broken dreams
An undone war still wages and stings
You fear the year will blow
Like a breeze through a rainbow
You swear it's there, but you can't grab a hold
So you sit and cry and wonder why, why...

When all of your tears dry, let your troubles roll by

So many cities and windows and lives
And through each one there's a soul that strives to survive
So pay no mind, my sorrow's fine
The day is a live and that's why I cry
It's a New Year's toast, grab your list to conspire
The last snake hissed as he was thrown in the fire
You've come far, and though you're far from the end
You don't mind where you are, cause you know where you've been

Like a culture vulture sprawled out on the floor
Like a dead devil soldier washed up on the shore
With nothing of note but the ole' Capt.'s coat
And a burning boat you just sank with your salty tears..


----------



## phinz (Dec 6, 2007)

I see you've found 
a box of my things
Infantries, tanks and 
smoldering airplane wings.

These old pictures are cool. 
Tell me some stories
Was it like the old war movies?
Sit down son. Let me fill you in

Where to begin? Let's start with the end
This black and white photo don't capture the skin
From the flash of a gun to a soldier who's done
Trust me grandson
The war was in color

From shipyard to sea 
From factory to sky
From rivet to rifle 
From boot camp to battle cry

I wore the mask up high on a daylight run
That held my face in its clammy hand
Crawled over coconut logs and corpses in the coral sand

Where to begin? Let¹s start with the end
This black and white photo don't capture the skin
From the shock of a shell or the memory of smell
If red is for ****
The war was in color

I held the canvas bag over the railing
The dead released, with the ship still sailing,
Out of our hands and into the swallowing sea

I felt the crossfire stitching up soldiers
Into a blanket of dead, and as the night grows colder
In a window back home, a Blue Star is traded for Gold.

Where to begin? Let's start with the end
This black and white photo don't capture the skin
When metal is churned. And bodies are burned
Victory earned
The war was in color

Now I lay in my grave at age 21
Long before you were born
Before I bore a son
What good did it do?
Well hopefully for you
A world without war
A life full of color

Where to begin? Let's start with the end
This black and white photo never captured my skin
Once it was torn from an enemy thorn
Straight through the core
The war was in color

Where to begin? Let's start with the end
This black and white photo never captured my skin
From the flash of a gun, to a soldier who's done
Trust me Grandson,
The war was in color
Trust me Grandson,
The war was in color
Trust me Grandson,
The war was in color


----------



## shannon in KS (Dec 6, 2007)

hmmm, the hateful loathing mood I have been in since kicking my ex to the curb almost 3 months ago....  don't think the cuss word-laden lyrics would be allowed to the song I am lovin today.  It involves Godsmack, called I Bleeping Hate U.   I will refrain from posting haha!


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Dec 6, 2007)

shannon in KS said:


> hmmm, the hateful loathing mood I have been in since kicking my ex to the curb almost 3 months ago....  don't think the cuss word-laden lyrics would be allowed to the song I am lovin today.  It involves Godsmack, called I Bleeping Hate U.   I will refrain from posting haha!


I love that song! But I thought it was by Puddle Of Mudd.


----------



## csalt (Dec 7, 2007)

Les Miserables Lyrics - Bring Him Home Lyrics


This one. Our son is 'out there somewhere' and we love him though we don't know how to help him. One day all will be well. That we hope and believe in.


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 7, 2007)

When I was about 20, I was going through a very difficult time - couldn't afford school, had lost a job - and had a bit of breakdown. DH (my boyfriend at the time) took me to my father's house and on the way "True Colors" by Cyndi Lauper came on the radio. He said to listen to the lyrics and that he would always be there for me. 24 years and 3 surgeries plus numerous complications later, he's still here 

True Colors

You with the sad eyes
Don't be discouraged
Oh I realize
It's hard to take courage
In a world full of people
You can lose sight of it all
And the darkness inside you
Can make you feel so small

But I see your true colors
Shining through
I see your true colors
And that's why I love you
So don't be afraid to let them show
Your true colors
True colors are beautiful,
Like a rainbow

Show me a smile then,
Don't be unhappy, can't remember
When I last saw you laughing
If this world makes you crazy
And you've taken all you can bear
You call me up
Because you know I'll be there

And I'll see your true colors
Shining through
I see your true colors
And that's why I love you
So don't be afraid to let them show
Your true colors
True colors are beautiful,
Like a rainbow


----------



## suziquzie (Dec 7, 2007)

Oh I've got friends in low places
Where the Whiskey drowns and the beer chases
My blues away.......


----------



## Bilby (Dec 7, 2007)

suziquzie said:


> Oh I've got friends in low places
> Where the Whiskey drowns and the beer chases
> My blues away.......


I'm beginning to see a theme to your posts Suzie!!!


----------



## suziquzie (Dec 7, 2007)

Well I haven't started spiking my cereal yet...... lol


----------



## Hawkeye16 (Dec 7, 2007)

I really appreciate two verses from The Answer by Blue October  

"And I am an automatic steeple for depressed and lonely people.
My heart while in its cage,
give and not receive a thing,
But the only funny thing is that I don't know how to give myself advice.

I've got this post dramatic thing
I've got this tattoo of a ring that lies
around my wedding finger and thats where I want to state this claim.
That I've got to learn to live and dream
before I go and get myself in love."


----------



## mikki (Dec 7, 2007)

I Learned How To Love From You by Trace Adkins

I can not be bitter
Even when the tears fall
Though I had to let you go
I learned hoe to love from you

You found something hiding
I did not know was missing
An unlit fire down in my soul
Now my heart knows
I learned how to love from you

You love like there never was a risk
Shared your heart with every tender kiss
Now I know how much I have to give
cause I learned how to love from you

If I start to fall again
I'll close my eyes and not resist
Without fear I'll just let go
Cause my heart knows 
That I learned how to trust 
In the power of a touch
I learned how to love from you

A very good freind told me that song was for me


----------

